# carioca



## yavanna

perdonad que no lo ponga en portugues, pero es el primer año que doy portugues y no sabría como preguntaros lo siguiente:
se supone que "carioca" es un tipo de café, ¿podría alguien decirme que tipo de café?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Hola Yavanna, será que es un tipo especial de café de Rio de Janeiro? Todo aquello natural de dicho Estado se denomina como carioca. Persona nacida allí o cosa oriunda.

Cariños,
Ivonne


----------



## Tomby

yavanna said:


> ...se supone que "carioca" es un tipo de café, ¿podría alguien decirme que tipo de café?


Lee aquí en este link (punto 3).
Además de eso:
carioca: natural o relativo de Rio de Janeiro
fluminense: id. del Estado de Rio de Janeiro
brasileiro: id. del Estado Federal del Brasil.


----------



## MOC

El Carioca es como un café solo pero menos fuerte. Lleva más agua.


----------



## Tomby

moc said:


> el carioca es como un café solo pero menos fuerte. *lleva más agua*.


ok.


----------



## yavanna

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Carfer

yavanna said:


> perdonad que no lo ponga en portugues, pero es el primer año que doy portugues y no sabría como preguntaros lo siguiente:
> se supone que "carioca" es un tipo de café, ¿podría alguien decirme que tipo de café?


 
É o que diz o MOC, mas também há o carioca de limão, uma simples infusão de água a ferver com uma casca de limão, servida nas mesmas chávenas dos cafés-expresso. Por isso, se a pessoa se limitar a dizer _'um carioca',_ tanto pode estar a pedir um _'carioca de café_' como um _'carioca de limão_'.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Um _carioca_ nada mais é do que um _café fraco_ ou _longo, que são outras maneiras de dizê-lo (_se bem que se apassoa não tiver um pouco de cultura não entenderá o _café longo, _queé pouco usado.



> tanto pode estar a pedir um _'carioca de café_' como um _'carioca de limão_'.


 
Carfer, eu nunca tinha ouvido falar em carioca de limão. Aqui no Rio não temos muito o hábito de beber infusões e posso te garantir que sempre trarão um café longo quando pedirem um carioca num boteco, bar ou restaurante. 
No entanto, joguei no Google e vi que realmente existe mas me parece ser uma coisa muito mais portuguesa do que carioca, como está dito neste link, com certa ironia:

Portugal sendo provavelmente o país que está mais avançado no conceito de desenvolvimento e produção de cariocas de limão, devia analisar bem o potencial deste mercado, e pensar na possibilidade de exportar cariocas de limão, é possível que esteja aqui a solução para o nosso país sair da crise económica. ​ 
Me pergunto se outros cariocas ou até brasileiros conhecem esta bebida como sendo daqui...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu nunca ouvi falar a respeito de "carioca de limão". Mas o café carioca é como já explicado: um pouco mais fraco do que o normal.


----------



## Carfer

Eu referia-me a Portugal, claro, e aos '_cariocas_' portugueses.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Somente para ratificar tudo o que já foi dito:
Café carioca é o cafe expresso, com um pouco mais de água (ou menos pó) que daquele que sai direto da máquina. (acho que este conceito de café carioca não serve para cafés coados, daqueles que se fazem em casa...).

Sou do Rio (carioca) e tampouco havia escutado a expressão "carioca de limão".


----------



## klisito

Outra coisa que sempre se confunde:
Carioca é o natural da cidade do Rio de Janeiro, capital do estado do Rio de Janeiro.
Fluminense é o que nasce no estado do Rio de Janeiro, ou seja, um carioca é também fluminense, e pessoas como eu, que nascem no interior do  estado do Rio são fluminenses (além de seu topônimo de cidade)  e não cariocas.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Eu referia-me a Portugal, claro, e aos '_cariocas_' portugueses.


 
Um brinde aos cariocas portugueses!


----------



## olivinha

klisito said:


> Outra coisa que sempre se confunde:
> Carioca é o natural da cidade do Rio de Janeiro, capital do estado do Rio de Janeiro.
> Fluminense é o que nasce no estado do Rio de Janeiro, ou seja, um carioca é também fluminense, e pessoas como eu, que nascem no interior do estado do Rio são fluminenses (além de seu topônimo de cidade) e não cariocas.


E se confunde até a Real Academia Española. Veja o que diz o DRAE sobre carioca:
*carioca**.*
*1. *adj. Natural de Río de Janeiro. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta ciudad del Brasil o a su provincia.


Para a Real Academia, por bem ou por mal, você também é carioca.


----------



## klisito

Pois é...Mas acho que a RAE cometeu um engano.  
Veja o que diz a wikipédia.


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carioca
O termo carioca (do tupi kari oca, "casa de branco") é o gentílico dos habitantes ou naturais do município do Rio de Janeiro, capital do estado do Rio de Janeiro.

Para o professor de Tupi Antigo Eduardo de Almeida Navarro (USP), a palavra em Tupi vem de kariîó - carijó - nome de grupo indígena + oka - casa = casa de carijós.

Também é conhecido como "carioca" o café fraco. O café que se bebe, quando é feito com uma quantidade menor de pó do que o habitual ou quando se reaproveita o pó do primeiro café, é conhecido em Portugal e em algumas regiões do Brasil como "carioca".

A expressão "carioca da gema" designa indivíduos nascidos e criados na cidade do Rio de Janeiro, filhos de mãe e pai cariocas. A "gema" se refere ao fato do indivíduo ser oriundo de dois cariocas, ou seja ser carioca antes mesmo de nascer. O "carioca da clara" é o carioca que tem pais nascidos em outros lugares.

Os brasileiros nascidos no estado do Rio de Janeiro são denominados fluminenses, inclusive os cariocas, apesar deste termo ser constante e erroneamente atribuído àqueles.
E também este:
http://emdiacomalp.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/origem-da-palavra-“carioca”/

Sou fluminense...rsrs....que por caso também é meu time.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

klisito said:


> Sou fluminense...rsrs....que por caso também é meu time.


E eu sou carioca de Santos. Mas sempre corinthiano !!! (com tê agá)
Mas como o mundo não é perfeito, tenho dois filhos torcedores do fluminense. E cariocas da gema/clara.


----------



## Nonstar

A título de curiosidade, há uma expressão muito popularesca, cá pelas minhas bandas, 'na carioca'. Designa o ato de compartilhar 'bens consumíveis', digamos, cerveja, cigarro e afins.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Nonstar said:


> A título de curiosidade, há uma expressão muito popularesca, cá pelas minhas bandas, 'na carioca'. Designa o ato de compartilhar 'bens consumíveis', digamos, cerveja, cigarro e afins.


 
Mais curioso ainda é que aqui no Rio chamamos a isto de _rodar na paulista..._


----------



## Nonstar

GOODVIEW said:


> Mais curioso ainda é que aqui no Rio chamamos a isto de _rodar na paulista..._


 
Putz!! Seus malandros!!


----------



## anaczz

GOODVIEW said:


> Mais curioso ainda é que aqui no Rio chamamos a isto de _rodar na paulista..._



Jura? Essa eu não sabia, também conhecia "carioca" com o sentido que o Nonstar lembrou, principalmente para os afins...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pode crer!!! Também chamamos de "paulistano", "são-paulino" ou "bambi" mesmo.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Jura? Essa eu não sabia, também conhecia "carioca" com o sentido que o Nonstar lembrou, principalmente para os afins...


 
_Rodar na paulista_ é justamente muito usado para os afins...


----------



## Istriano

Segundo o_ GranDiccionario de Usos de Español_ da SGEL, carioca é sinônimo de brasileiro, em espanhol. Ele traz um exemplo: *el país carioca.*


Buscando no Google, tem 7 mil ocorrências de ''el país carioca'' nos sites castelhanos:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...hts=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=off



> El _país carioca_ necesitará 210.000 profesores de español.  Encuentro de Herrera y Lula con el tirón de las exportaciones a Brasil  de fondo





> Más de mil futbolistas se  fueron del _país carioca_ en el 2009


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Segundo o_ GranDiccionario de Usos de Español_ da SGEL, carioca é sinônimo de brasileiro, em espanhol. Ele traz um exemplo: *el país carioca.*


 
Pelo visto eles cometem o mesmo erro que se faz aqui no Brasil onde os argentinos muitas vezes são chamados, indiscriminadamente, de porteños.


----------



## olivinha

Istriano said:


> Segundo o_ GranDiccionario de Usos de Español_ da SGEL, carioca é sinônimo de brasileiro, em espanhol. Ele traz um exemplo: *el país carioca.*


 Istriano, 
Eu já notei isso. Inclusive nos "telediarios" nacionais espanhóis, se escuta repórteres referindo-se a seleção brasileira como _la selección carioca_.
Ah, que coisa!


----------



## Istriano

Mas a gente também às vezes chama os Países Baixos de ''Holanda'', e a Holanda é apenas uma região dos Paises Baixos.


----------



## MOC

Istriano said:


> Mas a gente também às vezes chama os Países Baixos de ''Holanda'', e a Holanda é apenas uma região dos Paises Baixos.



E pode ter certeza que a maioria dos neerlandeses, não holandeses, não gosta nada disso.


----------



## The Impressionist

WOW!!! 

Eu sou carioca!...e nunca aprendi tanta coisa como aqui! 
Realmente, o termo "carioca" se refere a um café mais fraco, com mais água, rarefeito. Pelo menos aqui em Sampa (SP) onde vivo e trabalho é assim que chamam. Mas eu sempre achei que a gente gostava de café forte! Eu pelo menos sou fã!

Agora...esta de "rodar na Paulista" eu não conhecia... 
Paulixta com 'x' como toda boa carioca! hehehe 

Beijuxx, Goodview,


----------



## Vanda

Aha! Descobri porque os 'cariocas do brejo' lá de Ubá (minha terra) tomam café mais fraco: mais uma influência dos cariocas!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Aha! Descobri porque os 'cariocas do brejo' lá de Ubá (minha terra) tomam café mais fraco: mais uma influência dos cariocas!


Será que Ary Barroso também tomava café fraco?


----------



## Nonstar

Bom, ceis podi sabê di portuguêis, di carioca, mais di café, hhhhmmmm.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Mas eu sempre achei que a gente gostava de café forte! Eu pelo menos sou fã!


 
Acho que você tem razão, The Impressionist, a maioria pede um expresso. Eu que peço um carioca, sou sempre minoria. Na verdade gosto mesmo é do bom e velho café coado. 

Bêjuxxx!


----------

